# Dakota Xtreme decoys



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Has anyone used or seen the Dakota exteme flocked head mallard decoys?. Are they as good as they say ? Thanks Jim


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Depends on how you take care of them,slotted bags and care in using them-last awhile 

Regular bag's and abuse -replace/reflock every year.
Hard to clean the flocked heads if they get muddy/dirty.

I have a dozen of the regular Dakota's non flocked heads and while I'm impressed with the look and durability they are heavy if you have to pack them very far compared to other brands.


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hate them, got snowed on 1 time and it all fell off. But love the non-flocekd ones


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

My oldest Dakotas are just two seasons old, but I bought more for last year on the strength of how those looked, rode and held up. They, too, rate "great" - so far. They're not babied and are chunked in a common bag, but they're only carried in and out of the marsh twice a year, as I leave them in the water (and sun) for all of each split. The flocked heads have held up well to that handling and sun, but I also use some unflocked ones and like them about as well. 

Flocked:









Unflocked:









You may not be aware that the drakes are packaged with two heads per, one flocked, one not, so there's backup in the box. That, and new flocked heads are available for, I believe, $3 each.


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

Those are some nice pictures. Really love that name because I am from the Dakota's. Nice looking Dog!!))


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## Jay-Bird (Jul 5, 2012)

I think post 2 and 3 are right out of'er. I have 24 of them in a 6 slot dakota honker bag (4 per slot) fits perfect, extremely durable. No issues at all.
Post 3, if that is correct did you contact Dakota? I cant see snow destroying there flocking as i have a trailer full of FFD lessers.

Poster 2 is right, they are a bit bigger but i prefer that. My boat can carry 24 deke's no prob. LOL


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, I contacted them. They were great customer service, replaced the heads. Didn't get till after season. I used the non-flcoked heads and I really liked them, will try flocked heads this ear again.


----------

